# Just found this place



## 20196 (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll start by saying how relieved I am that my husband found this site. We've both been dealing with my IBS-C for too long, and although my IBS is under control, the anxiety that came along with it is spiralling out of control.Very long story short...I've always been a bit of a control freak...I like to know what's happening, when, where, etc. When I would get stressed as a child, I would feel very nauseated. I had my first big bout of stress when I was 10, and was told that we were emigrating. I saw a child psychologist, we moved, and everything settled down.When I was a teenager, I got so worked up about exams that I was put on antianxiety medication...strangely I don't actually remember this, and since I remember everything that's a little weird. I started university, and mid-way through my first year started having bad stomach cramps, nausea, headaches, to the point that I had to withdraw from my second year of university. After a year of tests, I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease. A month later they recanted that diagnosis and told me I had IBS, and should deal with it. At that point, I had been pretty much house-bound for a year, in a house I shared with my boyfriend (now my husband).Skipping over the boring bits, I discovered through an exclusion diet that I have real issues with all dairy products, and egg. I don't drink alcohol (never have), and I've always naturally avoided high-flavour/spicy foods, so sticking to a bland diet was fine with me. My IBS calmed right down, although I did develop acid reflux and hearburn.At the moment, I'm on medication for acid reflux, and that's it. My main problem at the moment is that I got so used to shutting myself off when I was sick that I can barely function out of the house with anyone but my husband. I go to work, and have panic attacks at my desk. If we go out somewhere and the plan changes, I panic and feel like I have to get home. I am constantly hyper-aware of my stomach, and if I'm the slightest bit stressed then I convince myself that I'm going to throw up (despite the fact that I'm rarely actually sick). It's gotten to the point now that if I have to do something or go somewhere that I don't really want to, my stomach will kick off into this queasy overdrive and make me feel so bad that I wind up unable to go out anyway.The really frustrating thing is that I know that this is in my head. i know that the chances of my being sick are minimal, and anyway, if I am, so what? To complicate matters, my husband and I are planning to emigrate in October, and I really want to avoid taking medication if I can help it, since it makes matters really complicated when moving between different countries/health systems.I feel tense all the time, like I'm waiting for the next attack, but I know that my stomach is as settled as it's been for 8 years. If I could just relax and get past this nausea thing...it's completely destroying my life, and my relationship with my husband, since he's being effectively punished for my anxiety, since we can't do things that normal people do...like leave the house without a bottle of water, snacks, a bag, with a complete schedule of where and when, and if it deviates then I fall apart.Sorry this is so long for an introductory post...I just wanted to get it all out there once and for all.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi KatieG & welcome







Yes i have the same problems with anxiety too, i also dont want to go on medication and am waiting for counselling which hopefully will help.I have lost count of how many times i have had to come back home because of the anxiety and panic attacks.I just wanted you to know you are not alone, and im pleased you found us,i have had nothing but support from everyone here, they are all wonderful.Take care


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello Katie and welcome


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi KatieGI can totally identify with you, so you're not alone







I've just started therapy for much the same anxiety problems as you have which bring on IBS d in me. As well as this I've also just been prescribed anti-depressants by my GP to help me along.Although I know it will be a long and difficult road, and to be honest my symptoms have got worse recently , I hope it will be worth it in the end.There are lots of knowledgable people on here who can pass on some great advice if you cannot face professional help.Take care


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome Katie.


----------

